# Firestone Warrior



## dweenk (Mar 21, 2019)

This popped up on CL today. It is a single speed lightweight with Astabula cranks for $25. I am 20 miles away, so if a CABEr was interested I will facilitate (but not shipping).

https://easternshore.craigslist.org/bik/d/parsonsburg-vintage-firestone/6846147220.html


----------

